# Copie de l'iPod vers le mac



## me (7 Janvier 2003)

J'ai copié mes CDs insérés dans mon mac vers mon iPod. 

Comme je pars pour une longue durée sans emmener mes CDs (deux cent CDs, ça prend quand même beaucoup de place dans une valise... vive l'iPod !), je cherche à faire une sauvegarde de mon iPod sur mon DD externe... (comme tous les DD, un iPod, ça doit bien arriver à s'effacer, donc je préfère sauvegarder) et là, je n'arrive pas à copier les mp3 de l'iPod vers le DD. 

C'est un verrouillage volontaire d'Apple ?


----------



## krystof (7 Janvier 2003)

Dans l'aide d'iTunes, il est spécifié que cette démarche n'est pas possible. Sous OSX, tu peux néanmoins le faire avec un pomme F (rechercher les fichiers mp3 sur l'iPod)


----------



## sylko (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par me:</font><hr /> * J'ai copié mes CDs insérés dans mon mac vers mon iPod. 

Comme je pars pour une longue durée sans emmener mes CDs (deux cent CDs, ça prend quand même beaucoup de place dans une valise... vive l'iPod !), je cherche à faire une sauvegarde de mon iPod sur mon DD externe... (comme tous les DD, un iPod, ça doit bien arriver à s'effacer, donc je préfère sauvegarder) et là, je n'arrive pas à copier les mp3 de l'iPod vers le DD. 

C'est un verrouillage volontaire d'Apple ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui c'est un verrouillage!
iPodViewer te permet de "règler" ce problème


----------



## me (8 Janvier 2003)

Cool !

Merci


----------

